# Cherry pit blank



## Dieseldoc (Jul 11, 2019)

Need to know ,suggestions how to clean cherry pits before casting.
Thanks 
Charlie


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 11, 2019)

Just suck on them for about an hour.....that should do it 
Then into the toaster oven for drying.  
(Not speaking from experience here)
Good Luck!


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jul 11, 2019)

Charlie_W said:


> Just suck on them for about an hour.....that should do it
> Then into the toaster oven for drying.
> (Not speaking from experience here)
> Good Luck!


Charlie
Got better idea from wife of IAP, use fine mesh bag that is used in washing machine.
Put cherry pit in bag now use the was dishwasher to clean.
Going to try it this weekend.
Plan to dry pits in sun and bake in toaster over before casting.

Will let you know results.

Charlie


----------



## pshrynk (Jul 12, 2019)

Be sure the bag is tightly sealed and secured.  Cherry pits in the impeller sound like a disaster.


----------



## MDWine (Jul 12, 2019)

How about a rock tumbler with sand?  Interesting question!


----------

